# Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?



## JungKarpfenAngler (5. Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit liebe Gemeinde! 

Es ist ja nun Anfang Mai und die Karpfen fangen bei uns langsam aber sicher an ihr Laichgeschäft zu absolvieren.

Aber ich will natürlich trotzdem ein paar schöne Stunden am Tag und in der Nacht am Wasser verbringen.

Da hatte ich direkt den Einfall, dass ich an meinem Hausgewässer ja mal schön auf Hecht fischen kann!? 

Soo nun zum eigentlichen Problem: Wie ich einen Köderfisch am Grund präsentiere ist mir einigermaßen klar.
Das Hauptproblem besteht bei mir darin:

Ich will die Fische aus einem kleinen Tümpel fangen und sie 1 Tag später beim Angeln an einem anderen Gewässer verwenden (nicht ganz legal, ich weiss! )

Was mache ich mit den kleinen Fischen die ich an dem Tümpel fange? Soll ich sie lebendig in einem Eimer hältern und sie erst den Tag später am eigentlichen Gewässer töten? Da wirft sich mir gleich die nächste Frage auf: Man darf ja nur mit einem "toten" Köderfisch angeln? Muss ich da diesen kleinen Fisch komplett ausnehmen oder nur betäuben und Herzstich und gut ist?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine 2(??) Fragen und könnt mir Tipps geben!

(Ich weiss nicht obs bei Hechtanglern üblig ist, aber) TIGHT LINES


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

schöne Gartentonne in den hinstellen und ne Pumpe rein 
ansonsten geht einfrieren auch :m


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



JungKarpfenAngler schrieb:


> Ich will die Fische aus einem kleinen Tümpel fangen und sie 1 Tag später beim Angeln an einem anderen Gewässer verwenden (nicht ganz legal, ich weiss! )



Das Verbot hat schon seinen Sinn. U.a. soll dadurch verhindert werden das Krankheiten von Gewässer A nach B transportiert werden. Lass das lieber. In dem Gewässer wo du angelsn willst gibt es mit Sicherheit auch Möglichkeiten zum Köderfischfang.



> Was mache ich mit den kleinen Fischen die ich an dem Tümpel fange? Soll ich sie lebendig in einem Eimer hältern und sie erst den Tag später am eigentlichen Gewässer töten?


wenn es erlaubt ist, ja. Gibt meistens entsprechen Auflagen z.B. Versorgung des Behältnisses mit Sauerstoff. 



> Da wirft sich mir gleich die nächste Frage auf: Man darf ja nur mit einem "toten" Köderfisch angeln? Muss ich da diesen kleinen Fisch komplett ausnehmen oder nur betäuben und Herzstich und gut ist?



|supergri waidgerecht töten reicht!


Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zanderzone (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Das Verbot hat schon seinen Sinn. U.a. soll dadurch verhindert werden  das Krankheiten von Gewässer A nach B transportiert werden. Lass das  lieber. In dem Gewässer wo du angelsn willst gibt es mit Sicherheit auch  Möglichkeiten zum Köderfischfang.

jedes mal das gleiche!!!
Interessiert hier doch keinen! Wir reden hier von einem kl. Köderfisch!!
Der wird schon nicht die Pest ins Gewässer einführen!!

Zur Frage: Großes Behältnis und ne Pumpe rein!! Für einen Tag kein Problem.. Wenn die Fische mehrere Wochen gehältert werden sollen, würd ich dir auf alle Fälle einen Filter empfehlen!

Normaler Herzstich reicht!! Keine Umstände ;-)

Viele Erfolg!!


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> jedes mal das gleiche!!!
> Interessiert hier doch keinen! Wir reden hier von einem kl. Köderfisch!!
> Der wird schon nicht die Pest ins Gewässer einführen!!



brauchst du noch ein Ausrufezeichen?
Wenn es schon öfter genannt wurde, gibt es anscheinend ja doch noch Leute die es interessiert und sich mit der Sache auseinandergesetzt haben. Und was der Threadstarter im Endeffekt macht, ist ja auch seine Sache.....


----------



## NickAdams (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Auch kleine Tiere können große Krankheiten, sprich Schaden, übertragen!

So long,

Nick


----------



## Tradnats (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Leute jetzt diskutiert nicht schon wieder...

Ihr könnt hier erzählen was ihr wollt, ich der TE möchte nur seine Fragen beantwortet haben und gut ist.
Ob es nun verboten ist und er trotzdem das Risiko eingeht ist seine Sache.
Ausreden kann man es ihm schlecht, wir sind hier "nur" im Internet.


lG


----------



## JungKarpfenAngler (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Naja, dass klingt soweit alles logisch und nachvollziehbar..

Also das mit dem von Gewässer A nach Gewässer B.. da hat sogar mein Lehrgangsleiter gesagt, dass er das beim Wallerangeln auch macht...

Öhm, wir haben keine Regentonne in die ich die Fischies setzen könnte.. Kann ich sie nicht auch direkt nach dem fangen töten und dann einfach irgendwie lagern? 
Obwohl ich einfrieren für eine Nacht sehr übertrieben finde 

Liebste Grüße!


----------



## daci7 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



JungKarpfenAngler schrieb:


> Naja, dass klingt soweit alles logisch und nachvollziehbar..
> 
> Also das mit dem von Gewässer A nach Gewässer B.. da hat sogar mein Lehrgangsleiter gesagt, dass er das beim Wallerangeln auch macht...
> 
> ...



Geht für eine Nacht natürlich genauso im Kühlschrank.
Ganz frisch ist aber mMn immernoch am Besten 
Und wenn du einen einigermaßen guten Raubfischbestand am See hast, dann müssen ja auch Futterfische da sein... da sind die 5-6 Köfis ratzefatz zusammengestippt.
Dauert bei mir momentan so ca. 10-20min maximal und man hat richtig schön frische Köfis!


----------



## JungKarpfenAngler (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Naja, dass wäre für mich auch eine alternative.. wir haben da ein sehr schönes seerosenfeld 
Da habe ich es aber letztes Jahr schonmal mit Mais an der Stippe versucht war aber ohne erfolg :/
Soll ich da eher Maden oder Teig nehmen wenn ich Köfis angeln will?

Danke für eure Kräftige Hilfe! Find ich super


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Hallo,
probier es einfach mal mit einen kleinen Köder, also Maden. Achte darauf das du nicht zu grobes gerät nimmst, die Haken können ruhig eine nummer kleiner sein.

Ich halte jetzt in diesem moment ein paar Köderfische in einem sehr großen Eimer. Dann noch eine kleine Aquarienpumpe installiert, sodass das Wasser bewegt wird. Hatte bisher wenig Ausfälle bis gar keine. Die Fische sind bei mir max. 2 Tage da drinne


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Ich angel meine Köderfische meistens am selben Gewässer.
Wenn dies nicht möglich ist setze ich sie in eine kleine Tonne und stell diese an einen kühlen Ort ( bei mir jetzt z.B. die Garage).
Ein bis zwei Tage ist kein Problem
Das mit den Krankheiten übertragen ist auch Müll meiner Meinung nach. Wenn es jetzt so ein kleiner "Gammelteich" ist der völlig verdreckt ist würd ich dass auch lieber lassen aber ansonsten egal.
Und über die Bestimmungen mit lebenden Köderfisch weißte ja wohl bescheid 

edit:
Wenn du kein Behälter hast töte sie doch einfach und lege sie in den Kühlschrank...?...


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Das mit den Krankheiten übertragen ist auch Müll meiner Meinung nach. Wenn es jetzt so ein kleiner "Gammelteich" ist der völlig verdreckt ist würd ich dass auch lieber lassen aber ansonsten egal.
> Und über die Bestimmungen mit lebenden Köderfisch weißte ja wohl bescheid
> 
> edit:
> Wenn du kein Behälter hast töte sie doch einfach und lege sie in den Kühlschrank...?...



Oh man, das tut langsam weh beim Lesen. Was qualifiziert dich denn, zu behaupten das die Aussage Müll wäre? Woher kennst du sein Gewässer? Es ist eine Sache zu behaupten das einen diese Problematik nicht interessiert. Aber solche ignorant dummen Antworten zu geben, vor allem zu einem Jungangler, der 
vielleicht noch nie davon gehört ist ja das letzte. Falls das nötige Fachwissen fehlt, informiere dich einfach und schreib nicht so ein Unsinn. Falls du es mir natürlich sachlich erklären kannst, warte ich gespannt auf eine private Nachricht. 

Ich bin raus hier....


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Probleme? Habe ich damit iwen jetzt angegriffen oder was?
Kack dir mal nicht gleich ans Bein! Lebe du mal schön nach dein Bestimmungen und Regeln....

Klugsch.....


----------



## Posingstar (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Nana. Vor dieser Regelung ging man sogar mit Lebendködern angeln. Diese konnte man in Holland  zumindest im Laden kaufen. Die kamen ja auch nicht aus versch. Teichen. Selbst wenn Sie gezüchtet wurden hat jedes Wasser seine eigene "Ökolagie".

Er will ja auch keine Fische aussetzen sondern nurmit nem Köfi am Haken angeln. Der kommt ja quasi mit nem neuen Fisch wieder aus dem Wasser 

Schlimmer sind mir die Leute die nicht waidgerecht töten,Schnur am Wasser liegen lassen,alles platt trampeln.....


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



Posingstar schrieb:


> Schlimmer sind mir die Leute die nicht waidgerecht töten,Schnur am Wasser liegen lassen,alles platt trampeln.....




Sehe ich genauso und Leute die einfach alles totschlagen und mitnehmen.


----------



## bafoangler (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> jedes mal das gleiche!!!
> Interessiert hier doch keinen! Wir reden hier von einem kl. Köderfisch!!
> Der wird schon nicht die Pest ins Gewässer einführen!!



Ja.
Und von einem Mal wird man auch nicht schwanger.|rolleyes

@TE
Fang dir doch einfach einige Köfis aus deinem Gewässer. Kannst ja auch die mit heim nehmen und hältern. Mach einfach mal nen Tag mit der Stippe und fang dir nen Vorrat.
Ansonsten verkaufen viele Angelläden und Fischzuchtbetriebe auch lebende Köderfische. Aus seuchenfreien Betrieben (mit Zertifikat) kann man ohne schlechtes Gewissen kaufen. Die gibts da für 'n Appel und 'n Ei.
Ah ja zum Hältern: Große Regentonne oder Mörtelkübel reicht bei einigen kleineren Fischen. Wichtiger als das reine Volumen ist die Fläche, da die Fische lieber nebeneinander als übereinander stehen. Kleine Most- oder Weinfässer (130l aber nur 35cm Durchmesser) finde ich ungeeignet. Noch nen Lüfter dazu (gibts zb. bei OBI um 8€, 2,5 Watt, da meckern auch die Eltern nicht) und fertig. In den Schatten oder Keller packen und ab und an das Wasser wechseln.
Wenn im Gartenteich gehältert wird, bitte nicht im Koiteich.
Der Koi Herpes Virus kann da sein, und der muss ja nicht unbedingt übertragen werden.
Ansonsten noch ein allgemeiner Tipp:
Das Wasser, in dem du die Fische an den See transportiert hast, nicht unbedingt ins Gewässer leeren, falls du alle Köfis verangelst. Besser irgendwo in die Wiese oder in den nächsten Gulli.

Greez


----------



## zanderzone (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

@bafoangler! Jetzt mal ehrlich! Meinst Du das wirklich ernst?
Er dart seinen 10 l. Eimer, wo wahrscheinlich nur 5 l. drin sind nicht in seinen See kippen?
Das ist noch schärfer, als die Nummer mit dem Köfi!
Alter Schwede.. Die Welt wird bald untergehen!


----------



## JungKarpfenAngler (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Ohje, hätte ich gewusst was meine Frage hier für Flammen entfacht, hätte ich sie vielleicht besser nicht gestellt |rolleyes

Ich dachte immer das Karpfenangeln, wäre sehr extravagant und besonders "kompliziert".

Aber worauf man alles beim Raubfischangeln achten muss, ist ja der Wahnsinn 

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, soll ich die Fische in einem Eimer zum Gewässer transportieren?
Aber ich glaube, ich kaufe mir da Maden für ein paar Euros und fange lieber die Fische vor Ort.
1. Ist ja sicherer, wegen Krankheitsübertragung und blah.
2. Da muss ich die Köfis nicht so umständlich hältern..

Danke für all die Antworten hier 
Aber ich glaube, bis auf dieses kommende Ausnahme, werde ich doch beim Karpfenangeln bleiben! 

Tight Lines 
Lg Ole


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*

Du musst es sonst mal mit Kunstködern probieren.
Macht auch sehr viel Spaß... naja finde ich zumindestens.

mfg


----------



## bafoangler (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hälterung von Köderfischen? Wie?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @bafoangler! Jetzt mal ehrlich! Meinst Du das wirklich ernst?
> Er dart seinen 10 l. Eimer, wo wahrscheinlich nur 5 l. drin sind nicht in seinen See kippen?
> Das ist noch schärfer, als die Nummer mit dem Köfi!
> Alter Schwede.. Die Welt wird bald untergehen!



Ja, wahrscheinlich. Sieht so aus.
Und dann schaut man sich die verschiedenen Gewässer an, die vom KHV betroffen sind.
Aktuell hier diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=216369&highlight=sterben

Es gibt mit Sicherheit Regelungen die wenig Sinn machen.
Diese gehört mit jedenfalls nicht dazu.


----------

